# COOLER WATERS PRODUCING RED HOT ACTION at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 10, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Sept 6th*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - Thursday we had to duck and dodge a few storms, but we got lucky and landed on some fish. My thanks go out to Capt. Todd Jones for the use of his boat while he was on vacation - it seems to attract fish rather nicely!






​
*FRIDAY - Sept 7th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - We beat the rest of todayâ€™s deluge by limiting out on Speckled Trout early and then calling it a day just in time to once again get the customers under cover from todayâ€™s multiple rain storms. Unfortunately, things are probably going to be like this for a while. The next few days will be all about patience and timing until this tropical moisture dries up!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - I had a good day with these guys! We looked for the trout and the reds, and we found a couple here and there, but the guys wanted to experience some steady action. They wanted a bigger pull, so we chased a big school of black drum for some rapid C-P-R action. It was a lot of fun for everyone!

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Today was an all around amazing day! My crew set their minds to doing their very best, and thatâ€™s exactly what they did. They managed their three-man limit of Speckled Trout, as well as Redfish (to include one tagged Red). They topped things off by landing a few Black Drum - it was just icing on the cake!






​
*SATURDAY - Sept 8th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - I had another Black Drum kind of day with todayâ€™s party, with a Redfish and some cats thrown in the mix. The trout bite just never materialized for us this morning, but the Black Drum were plentiful, which has been the case for the past few weeks now. We saw a nice Red and some cats, which filled the trout gap accordingly, but it would sure be nice to get back into the big trout circle once again. Once this weather blows through, and when things cool off a bit toward the end of the month, we will see some good Speckled Trout and exceptional Redfish action on a much more regular basis each day.

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Great day on Saturday with the bachelor party that was part of the Vincent G. group. We actually experienced a rather nice Speckled Trout bite today, landing some of the finest trout Iâ€™ve seen all week long. The Redfish also graced us with their presence, and a couple of guys caught some nice ones. The guys had an absolute blast, with lots of fish boxed that led to everyone having a great time!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Back in the saddle after a two-week hiatus, and a much needed vacation. Knocked the rust off on a half-day morning trip with a group of contractors from the Houston area. The trout bite was a little slow for us, but the guys boxed eight solid fish for their efforts. A quick lunch and we were back out again for the afternoon trip. A change of strategy and location kept the guys busy with non-stop action, ending the day with their limits of reds to 27â€ and some solid drum to 22â€. Half-day on Sunday morning coming up with this group - hope their luck holds out!






​
*COOLER WATERS PRODUCING RED HOT ACTION​*If youâ€™ve been waiting for a break in the summertime heat before coming down to the coast to fish, then you should start packing for a September trip. Weâ€™re already seeing temps in the lower 80â€™s, and we should expect even a little cooler weather later in the month. Itâ€™s at this time in the year when the temperatures will begin to slowly drop allowing for milder conditions all along our coastal regions. The waters shall begin their greening process, and some of the seasonâ€™s initial flights of ducks should start arriving from the upper states. The beginning of autumn will soon be upon us, and youâ€™ll need to be ready.






​
With higher tides already taking place, Coastal Bend anglers should start looking to the various back lakes on Matagorda Island and to the shell reefs of San Antonio Bay to start producing some of the yearâ€™s finest trout action. As for the reds, you might start searching for them in Guadalupe Bay, looking for sand pockets and pushes (wakes) rather than tails. Recent rains have already cooled the water a bit and the reds have reacted quit positively. Maintain your standard summertime routine of starting early in the morning and starting out in some really shallow water.

For the pluggers amongst us, some of the yearâ€™s best top water action will soon begin, so start each day tossing small surface walkers like the Skitter Walk Junior or the Super Spook Junior. If theyâ€™re not hitting on top, try throwing some plastic tails rigged on either 1/8 or 1/16-ounce jig-heads. Absent of any unexpected tropical weather, area bay waters should remain in good shape, so try some of the more brilliant tail colors until you find one they like. Have fun out there, and be safe!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Cody Spencer is awesome! I really enjoyed fishing with him! - *Jose H. 9/10/18*

Capt. Garrett Wygrys is an excellent guide! Good personality, helpful, and he put us on fish. Great experience! The food was tasty and plentiful, and the staff was very friendly! The whole experience was completely without fault! Thank you! - *Rex S. 9/10/18*

The guides were great! They were very professional. They would let us talk business, but kept us entertained, with the only downside being we had to catch so many fish! I had to ice my wrist from setting the hook so many times! We caught so many fish so fast that we could not even sit down and have a drink. It was a great trip! - *Peyton H. 9/9/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 100 % Precip. / 1.15 in*
Thunderstorms likely. High 82F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall possibly over one inch.
*Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.25 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 84F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.13 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 86F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday 60 % Precip. / 0.17 in* 
Scattered thunderstorms. High near 85F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.32 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 86F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
Numerous showers and thunderstorms are expected today as an upper level disturbance moves toward south Texas. Heavy downpours, brief gusty winds, and dangerous lightning can be expected within the stronger storms. Activity may decrease in coverage by this evening, but additional storms are expected to develop during the overnight hours tonight and affect the coastal waters on Tuesday. Predominantly weak to moderate winds can be expected for much of the week. Chances for scattered showers and thunderstorms continue for much of the week as sufficient moisture remains across the middle Texas coastal waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great News Coming*

Sep 7, 2018

by Terry J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff is a great group - very helpful! Enjoyed the day fishing with Capt. Nick Dahlman. The entire lodge was great, clean, and well kept. Thank you for a great trip! - Terry J. 9/7/18
Sep 7, 2018

by Brandon S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff, the accommodations, and the food were excellent! - Brandon S. 9/7/18
Sep 7, 2018

by Zach R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was great! He was very receptive to our needs, and he took great care to keep us safe on a stormy day. I have always enjoyed myself at Bay Flats. Itâ€™s a great getaway! The staff goes above and beyond to make you feel comfortable, and they are all very attentive to your needs. Bay Flats Lodge is a true gem in customer service! - Zach R. 9/7/18
Sep 7, 2018

by Jeff K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep up the good work! - Jeff K. 9/7/18
Sep 6, 2018

by Dell S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
It's an excellent facility with a great staff - the women working the kitchen were wonderful! The food was amazing, and the fishing was good also! - Dell S. 9/6/18
Sep 6, 2018

by Mark B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The ladies were so polite and nice! Capt. Harold Dworaczyk is great with people! The food was all so good! - Mark B. 9/6/18
Sep 6, 2018

by Kevin B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Food, rooms, staff - all are top of the line! Loved Capt. Garrett Wygrys guiding us around. I would pick him again for sure. Seeing staff members do the little things like pick up little twigs off the sidewalk shows the dedication to guest experience - really amazed me! I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever been to anyplace with that attention to detail on guest experiences. Great job! Keep up the outstanding work! I will be back, whether I bring my family or other customers, I want everyone to experience this place again! - Kevin B. 9/6/18

*August 2018 Donation*
We applaud our guests as their donations are matched by Bay Flats Lodge. Since inception, funds provided by BCT have proven to be incredibly impactful in the world of marine habitat conservation. Through a highly successful matching funds program, BCT has garnered over $18 million towards over 40 projects, all being placed in our waters.

Building Conservation Trust CCA Texas Bay Flats Lodge Resort & MarinaPort Oâ€™Connor, Texas Portoconnor.com â€" Gem of the Secret Coast Port Oâ€™Connor Chamber of Commerce City of Seadrift Seadrift Chamber of Commerce


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Sales Consultant*

*Sales Consultant*

*Summary*
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina is expanding and is seeking to enlarge its sales team. We are hiring for the fast-pace position of Sales Consultant who will handle daily bookings of new and existing client reservations. Will be responsible for maintaining positive business relationships with customers to ensure future sales.
Energetic, enthusiastic, well-organized, and customer-oriented team players are welcome to apply. We offer a competitive salary, to include medical benefits offered following the first 90-days.

*Main Job Tasks and Responsibilities*
â€¢	respond to customer inquiries and concerns by phone, electronically or in person
â€¢	make sales calls to existing and past clients
â€¢	negotiate outstanding payment with clients
â€¢	ensure customer service satisfaction and good client relationship
Education and Experience
â€¢	experience required in relevant computer applications (MS Excel, MS Word, Gmail, etc.)
â€¢	experience in sales, with knowledge of basic sales principles and practices
â€¢	prefer knowledge of specific digital booking and sales platforms (Intuit QuickBooks, booking software)
â€¢	knowledge of customer service principles and basic business principles with an ability to achieve goals

*Key Competencies*
â€¢	effective and professional customer interaction 
â€¢	solid verbal and written communication skills
â€¢	strong interpersonal skills
â€¢	adaptability
â€¢	resilience and tenacity
â€¢	stress tolerance

*Working Conditions*
â€¢	standard 40-hour work week, Monday thru Friday, 8:00am-5:00pm (mandatory 1-hour lunch daily)
â€¢	standard office environment, with repetitive use of a keyboard at a workstation and telephone
â€¢	use of manual dexterity
â€¢	climbing of stairs

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina, P. O. Box 580, Seadrift, TX, 77983, Office: 
1-888-677-4868


----------

